# **Chucky Paint WorkZ ** Phx, AZ



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Wasssup Homies.... I wanted to start a thread showing some of my work on Lowrider Bikes and Pedal Cars that ive done so far.. Ive got alot of help and advice along the way from some real good homies..Thx to Alex from Modern Arte, Jose and Jaime from JC Collision, Albert aka Vicious and the homie Chawps... Thx and I hope you guys enjoy the work...


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Ill post some pics of my bike this weekend after the de mayo show. :wave:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

:thumbsup:nice work homie


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice Work Chucky, the pedal car beetle is sic.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Ill post some pics of my bike this weekend after the de mayo show. :wave:


Thx Matt, Take some detail pics if you can i don"t have any


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Justin-Az said:


> Nice Work Chucky, the pedal car beetle is sic.


Thx Justin... Hit me up when you wanna start on your Kids bike bro..


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

ljlow82 said:


> :thumbsup:nice work homie


Thx alot homie...


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> :wave:


Whatup Tex...


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

The Black Pearl


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Heres some sign boards Ive done....


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Thx Matt, Take some detail pics if you can i don"t have any


Will do. :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Striping by Chavo


----------



## JohnDoe112 (Mar 13, 2010)

Damn u get down!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice work


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

U REALLY GET DOWN HOMIE!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Thx a lot for the feedback homies


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Nice wrk


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Thx Justin... Hit me up when you wanna start on your Kids bike bro..


Will do Chucky, also may hit you up soon about a sign board for my mom.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

So for the future, what am i looking at for a show board to be created?


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

FUCK CHUNCKY PAINTZ


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> FUCK CHUNCKY PAINTZ


You can't even Troll right.... fooker...hahaha


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> You can't even Troll right.... fooker...hahaha


Good topic


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Heres some sign boards Ive done....
> 
> 
> View attachment 473948


 nice work on my singh board too badd E.T fucked it up


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

sittingonchrome602 said:


> nice work on my singh board too badd E.T fucked it up


Still looks good thou homie... if u have some time post up some pics of the pedalcar and the kickpanels I did for you homie


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

LOOKING GOOD KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK:thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Yes sir Chucky Paint Workz does good work. I like the refresh job on my old Pirate Bike frame. Refresh paint and name change. Pirate Bike is now The Black Pearl. :thumbsup:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

TIGHT ASS WORK BRO :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Thx a lot fellas...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

GOOD SHIT RIGHT HERE CHUCKY! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Real nice work.


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

Pirate bike or black pearl now came out bad ass! Good work Chucky


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

looking real good chuckster. you getting this whole painting thing down real good. keep this thread going looking forward to seeing more work from you keep up the great job


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

AZ WAR CHIEF said:


> Pirate bike or black pearl now came out bad ass! Good work Chucky


Thx adrain... I'm can't wait til we do something on ur elco bRO


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

bad ass work bro


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

door panels painted by chuck


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

I believe these are the first ever door panels on a pedal car , painted by chucky .. good job chucky you earned my business!!! and im a picky mutha fucker :worship:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

sittingonchrome602 said:


> I believe these are the first ever door panels on a pedal car , painted by chucky .. good job chucky you earned my business!!! and im a picky mutha fucker :worship:


Are those fiberglass and if so who did the glass work? They look badass.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

Justin-Az said:


> Are those fiberglass and if so who did the glass work? They look badass.


 My homie parra and me made them he cut the mdf out and help glue and stretched the fleece while i stapled, then i applied the fiber glass resin and did all the sanding and shaping it was my second time fiberglassing and my homie parras first time so we did ok , cant wait to do some more fiber glass work . even joey helped lol


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Some detailed pics of the paint.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Some detailed pics of the paint.


Nice pics man, I like the patterns that Chucky put on your bike.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Justin-Az said:


> Nice pics man, I like the patterns that Chucky put on your bike.


Yep the good ol Chawps and Chucky days... Chavo with the wild striping Job on short notice ....


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Yep the good ol Chawps and Chucky days... Chavo with the wild striping Job on short notice ....


Yep I remember when you painted that bike as I liked the color on it and wanted to put that color on my old yellow car. I thought Alex striped that bike though as the owner has modern arte listed on signature. The wild striping job goes well with the patterns though on that bike.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Justin-Az said:


> Yep I remember when you painted that bike as I liked the color on it and wanted to put that color on my old yellow car. I thought Alex striped that bike though as the owner has *modern arte *listed on signature. The wild striping job goes well with the patterns though on that bike.


LOL i haddent gottin around to changing that.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> LOL i haddent gottin around to changing that.


I see you fixed it now, Chavo got down on striping your bike as the stripes go well with the patterns.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Justin-Az said:


> TTT


Whatup buddy??? Did u get that pedalcar I found on the web for ya? I went to Jose shop today and saw ur Fiero... I tried to fit and I got stuck in that little car man...hahaha


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Whatup buddy??? Did u get that pedalcar I found on the web for ya? I went to Jose shop today and saw ur Fiero... I tried to fit and I got stuck in that little car man...hahaha


I tried to buy that pedal car but it got sold before I got there. Yeah the fiero is very little, I cant fit in there either. How did they get you unstuck from the car?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-InSTEP-...176?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item519f53a198


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Justin-Az said:


> I tried to buy that pedal car but it got sold before I got there. Yeah the fiero is very little, I cant fit in there either. How did they get you unstuck from the car?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-InSTEP-...176?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item519f53a198


I had to use the power of my fart to thrust me out of the vehicle....


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> I had to use the power of my fart to thrust me out of the vehicle....


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

BTTMFT


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Justin-Az said:


> BTTMFT


What up Justin.... can't wait to start project Hulk....


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> What up Justin.... can't wait to start project Hulk....


Yeah Im excited to start it, it should arrive one day next week. When you gonna post up pics of captain america? I wanna see that whole car.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Justin-Az said:


> Yeah Im excited to start it, it should arrive one day next week. When you gonna post up pics of captain america? I wanna see that whole car.


I cleared it, gotta wetsand and get ready for Alex from Modern Arte to add his magic to it, then reclear and colorsand buff and then we can start adding all the engraved parts and custom stuff for it...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> I cleared it, gotta wetsand and get ready for Alex from Modern Arte to add his magic to it, then reclear and colorsand buff and then we can start adding all the engraved parts and custom stuff for it...


Patterns, Mural, Engraving, Pinstriping and Leafing etc all on one pedal car, sounds like Captain America gonna put the pedal car game on lock and sounds like Chucky Paint Workz is a one stop shop.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Justin-Az said:


> Patterns, Mural, Engraving, Pinstriping and Leafing etc all on one pedal car, sounds like Captain America gonna put the pedal car game on lock and sounds like Chucky Paint Workz is a one stop shop.


Nah I just know a lot of good artist and people, cadillac jay did a great job on the murals with the little space he had to work with, Alex alays delivers a quality job and uses colors that I wouldn't have thought to use... so hopefully this will make people atleast pause at shows to see how much detail this thing will have


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Nah I just know a lot of good artist and people, cadillac jay did a great job on the murals with the little space he had to work with, Alex alays delivers a quality job and uses colors that I wouldn't have thought to use... so hopefully this will make people atleast pause at shows to see how much detail this thing will have


Cadillac Jay gets down on the engraving to as the engraving in his thread just keeps getting better.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## DOOK602 (Feb 21, 2012)

nice work bro ill be in contact with you soon


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

DOOK602 said:


> nice work bro ill be in contact with you soon


Cool let me know bro...


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

:finger:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> :finger:


..... I see u have given your blessing to this topic......


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

badass paint jobs:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> ..... I see u have given your blessing to this topic......


so was this?
:fool2:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Justin-Az said:


> TTT


I started to take the pedalcar apart and I will start to sand it later tonight when it cools down Justin...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> I started to take the pedalcar apart and I will start to sand it later tonight when it cools down Justin...


If Id had known you needed to take it apart I wouldnt have put it together LOL. Whats crakin today?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> View attachment 473897


TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> View attachment 473899


uffin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Nah I just know a lot of good artist and people, cadillac jay did a great job on the murals with the little space he had to work with, Alex alays delivers a quality job and uses colors that I wouldn't have thought to use... so hopefully this will make people atleast pause at shows to see how much detail this thing will have


If its all that take it to the LA show thats were all the big dogs r going in the pedal car game no one in cali has mural engav and pinstrip and paters


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Blue94cady said:


> If its all that take it to the LA show thats were all the big dogs r going in the pedal car game no one in cali has mural engav and pinstrip and paters


Ill tell the owner... his goal was vegas...


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Blue94cady said:


> If its all that take it to the LA show thats were all the big dogs r going in the pedal car game no one in cali has mural engav and pinstrip and paters


Si guey, Uniques busting out hard @ the LA show!


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Not only uniques elite i mas


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Blue94cady said:


> Not only uniques elite i mas


:dunno:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

I knew it! You getting justin all rounded up! Thinking he the only one building a sick pedal car! LoL Elite gots some sick as ones, can just imagine what they coming out with now!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

MARINATE said:


> I knew it! You getting justin all rounded up! Thinking he the only one building a sick pedal car! LoL Elite gots some sick as ones, can just imagine what they coming out with now!


Are you on the HAMB? Its a car forum. If so do a search on pedal cars as they got some on there thats body mods are dope. Frenched headlights, frenched tail lights, working hoods, custom grills etc. etc etc. I cant wait to see Captain America though as it gonna be sick.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Yup I been on that site, wait till this bomb truck is done, first thing I'm gonna do is send it to Cali...its on from there!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

........ so this has become the official pedal car thread huh....??? Fookers... but I'm hoping since there's so many pedals coming out lowrider will have different classes like they do w bikes and cars... not fair if they just group 100 pedal cars into one catagory and call it a day...


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> ........ so this has become the official pedal car thread huh....??? Fookers... but I'm hoping since there's so many pedals coming out lowrider will have different classes like they do w bikes and cars... not fair if they just group 100 pedal cars into one catagory and call it a day...


Thats y im not going to vegas no love for pedal cars


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> ........ so this has become the official pedal car thread huh....??? Fookers... but I'm hoping since there's so many pedals coming out lowrider will have different classes like they do w bikes and cars... not fair if they just group 100 pedal cars into one catagory and call it a day...


no love for pedal car bro that sucks


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Blue94cady said:


> Thats y im not going to vegas no love for pedal cars


last year in Vegas so Manny sick ass pedal cars and

Only one class


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> last year in Vegas so Manny sick ass pedal cars and
> 
> Only one class


No there was no pedal car class it was special interest


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Blue94cady said:


> No there was no pedal car class it was special interest


Yeah that's their way of paying for three trophies for like 100 entries


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Is special interest the category for strollers and stuff also?


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Justin-Az said:


> Is special interest the category for strollers and stuff also?


Yup..


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Justin-Az said:


> Is special interest the category for strollers and stuff also?


Yes sir... but like I said the pedal cars busted out pretty hard, there's tons of them from regular painted ones to modified custom ones... they should expand the catagories to give more people a chance to compete with similar stuff...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Yes sir... but like I said the pedal cars busted out pretty hard, there's tons of them from regular painted ones to modified custom ones... they should expand the catagories to give more people a chance to compete with similar stuff...


Thats true man as its not fair that the simple ones must compete against radically done ones as theres no way they can win.


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Justin-Az said:


> Thats true man as its not fair that the simple ones must compete against radically done ones as theres no way they can win.


Simon


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Blue94cady said:


> If its all that take it to the LA show thats were all the big dogs r going in the pedal car game no one in cali has mural engav and pinstrip and paters


NO ONE????:O


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Face the facts homies, lrm will no make a category unless its brought up to joe ray, they had one here in town, cause luna talked to the head judges about it, he even had sponsors for the class, they where suppose to do 2 different classes and ended up being one class.


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Thats y no soport for the pedal car game so no soport from me if they dont make categores like LA and woodland im not going to vegas there not geting my feria lol


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Yup I hear you, only reason I go to vegas is because I take my car, its mandatory for my club


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

MARINATE said:


> Yup I hear you, only reason I go to vegas is because I take my car, its mandatory for my club


That and because Vegas is just a good ass time....


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Pedal Cars are serio bizznezz


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Pedal Cars are serio bizznezz


It looks like they are becoming more popular than cars LOL.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

MARINATE said:


> Yup I been on that site, wait till this bomb truck is done, first thing I'm gonna do is send it to Cali...its on from there!


What you gonna get done to it in Cali? Also, Did you get that badass starbbucks pedal car from Craigslist, it had a lil engine, working headlights etc.


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Lrm will not make a class my club been on the pedal car game for a long time and we still don't get the love we drop more feria the some bikes do
like homeboy said its not fair to put all pedal cars in one class 
in my club we have from og to full custom is not fair they all need their own class


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NOPE I GOT A OLD CABOVER PICKUP ONE


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Justin-Az said:


> It looks like they are becoming more popular than cars LOL.


Captain America should be done around August, nothin too crazy.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

I really like the mural Jay put on your Captain America car. Im hoping to have mine done by Vegas but it may not be, if not Ill just build it over the next year.


----------



## Zitro881 (May 7, 2003)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> ........ so this has become the official pedal car thread huh....??? Fookers... but I'm hoping since there's so many pedals coming out lowrider will have different classes like they do w bikes and cars... not fair if they just group 100 pedal cars into one catagory and call it a day...


Feel bad we all took over your thread homeboy.lol

Lets take it back to the pedal car thread.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:h5:


Zitro881 said:


> Feel bad we all took over your thread homeboy.lol
> 
> Lets take it back to the pedal car thread.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Zitro881 said:


> Feel bad we all took over your thread homeboy.lol
> 
> Lets take it back to the pedal car thread.


 but I was making new friends......


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Captain America should be done around August, nothin too crazy.


^^^ likes cock ^^^


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Captain America should be done around August, nothin too crazy.


What's up with that car. post some pics of captain america


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> What's up with that car. post some pics of captain america


Page two has some pics before murals and clear I believe


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> ^^^ likes cock ^^^


U **** ass Chilango


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> but I was making new friends......


Homie, you have no friends


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> View attachment 473919


Did you chrome or paint the windshield?


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Justin-Az said:


> Did you chrome or paint the windshield?


Engraved and chromed


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Engraved and chromed


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Captain America for sale


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Captain America for sale


Why you selling it man?


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Captain America for sale


U ain't selling shit.....


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Captain America for sale


You should keep it and finish it so you dont lose a shitload of money selling it unfinished, plus it sounds like its about finished anyway.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Justin's already whoring up the thread chucky! LOL


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

MARINATE said:


> Justin's already whoring up the thread chucky! LOL


He's everywhere..... he's on ur thread too.... hahaha... but as soon as one of his projects get done he will start his own and we can whore his up ...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LOL! Your right Justin needs his own thread!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Fuckin whores!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Fuckin whores!!


Elspock said your the biggest whore of them all...........


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Elspock said your the biggest whore of them all...........


Lol she wishes


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Finally saw Captain America yesterday, it looks badass.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

how much would you charge to refresh my orenge bike


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Justin-Az said:


> Finally saw Captain America yesterday, it looks badass.


Where at?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Where at?


At Javiers Customs. They are building a car for my mom there also.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Your mom is building a pedal car? :wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Your mom is building a pedal car? :wow:


No but the car shes building is about the size of a pedal car LOL. Shes building a 1987 Fiero, its color pink and will have white/pink interior, 18" rims etc.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Justin-Az said:


> No but the car shes building is about the size of a pedal car LOL. Shes building a 1987 Fiero, its color pink and will have white/pink interior, 18" rims etc.


Haha my uncle had one of those a looooooong time ago. I used to give him shit all the time cuz u can't do tha deerty in one of those cars lol


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Yea you can! Some head atleast!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Haha my uncle had one of those a looooooong time ago. I used to give him shit all the time cuz u can't do tha deerty in one of those cars lol


LOL. Yeah my mom had one back in the 80's and always wanted another so she finally bought one. Im to big to fit in the damn thing. It got a ways to go still as once ist finished in paint it gotta go str8 to interior, get rims put on and etc. Anyway below is pic of how it looks so far


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Yesterday I saw my pedal car that Chucky is painting and it looks sick, if anyone wanting something painted I recommend hitting up Chucky as he does top notch work at reasonable prices.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Justin-Az said:


> Yesterday I saw my pedal car that Chucky is painting and it looks sick, if anyone wanting something painted I recommend hitting up Chucky as he does top notch work at reasonable prices.


Thx JUSTIN... ill post pics when its back from the stripers...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Saw Captain America today at Modern Arte, it was looking badass striped and leafed.


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

My elco almost ready for the Chucky paint.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

AZ WAR CHIEF said:


> My elco almost ready for the Chucky paint.


 lets get down on it.....


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

I need the rims to match too.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

FAWK CHUCKY


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Got my pedal car back from Chucky today and it looks good, hit up Chucky guys if yall need anything painted. Check out the pics below.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Start and finish of Justins Pedal Car...


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks fellas for the work.... Joe your bikes progress will be next, Mikeys trike will follow, Sals homies Pedalcar, Ernies rims and Justins pink pedalcar.... Thx for keeping me busy homies....


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

U GETTING DOWN HOMIE!!! DIGGING THAT CAPTAIN AMERICA PC!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice pics Chucky


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD CHUCKY!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Thx alot fellas... pulled an all nighter and got Joes bike patterned out, pics comming soon...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Whats crakin Chucky? Im just passing through to put your topic back on the motha fookin top.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> View attachment 498562


Nice


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> Nice


thx homie....


ok Joe as promised here is your Progress pics for your sons bike...


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

I was gonna do something like this but I had done this on the red pedal car and wanted to try something differnt.....


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

So I went with this style...


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

As the other painters on here can tell ya, masking is a bitch.....


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Here it is homie, Hope you like it bro...


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Ernie heres your update on the rims for your Canada Chapter of Unity..... This is how I received the rims, had a couple of chips and scratches that needed fixing... I decided to redo the rims to try to match the car better....


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

There ya go, still gotta clear it then you can see i decided to flake it and do all Kandys ... Hope you like them homie


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Here it is homie, Hope you like it bro...
> 
> 
> View attachment 501861


Sik work on this bike Chucky.


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

TTT for my bROther fROm another mother!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

~MASTERPIECE~ said:


> TTT for my bROther fROm another mother!


Whatup bROther!.... wego is comming up soon... hope your ready for drunk chucky!


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

Can't wait till you guys come down. We gonna get drunk for sure.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Sals friends pedal car...


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

There ya go homie, hope you like it.... next is Justins pedal car and Unity Mikes Trike.....


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

This is your progress pics Justin.....


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

View attachment 523128


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

View attachment 523129


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

View attachment 523130


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Now off to Modern Arte for leafing and striping... will post more when it comes back:inout:


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> View attachment 523145


U GOT DOWN ON THAT ONE HOMIE!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

INKEDUP said:


> U GOT DOWN ON THAT ONE HOMIE!!!:thumbsup:


Thx Homie, the customer said do whatever so I'm usually more relaxed when they dont give a shit


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Thx Homie, the customer said do whatever so I'm usually more relaxed when they dont give a shit


TRUE THAT!!! THE OWNER GONNA LOVE IT!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> View attachment 523146
> 
> 
> Now off to Modern Arte for leafing and striping... will post more when it comes back:inout:


Looks badass Chucky, cant wait to see what Alex does to it.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

_LETS DO THIS TTMFT!!!!! __TOMARROW ITS GOING DOWN IN THE CITY OF MORENO VALLEY,CA. COME ON OUT FOR A EXCITING DAY N 1 TO REMEBER. THEN SHOOT OFF TO LEGIONS BIKE SHOW THE NEXT DAY. TTT_


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ttt


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> View attachment 548812


THAT'S CLEAN CHUCKY NICE WORK...


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Thx brotha, hope to catch up with you in vegas


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Thx brotha, hope to catch up with you in vegas


I WILL BE THERE HOMIE...


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Had to fix and blend skirt on 62 impala.....


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Learning how to leaf wit Alex from Modern Arte...


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

First full leaf job....


----------



## Eddiebaja (Sep 6, 2012)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> View attachment 548827


Nice work!!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sup Brother. Good seeming you and chartin in Superior! Hope all is good!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Lunas64 said:


> Sup Brother. Good seeming you and chartin in Superior! Hope all is good!


Wassssssuuuup Luna... yep all is good doing my thang... if your boy that wants patterns is still interested let him know he can swing by the shop and we can see what we can do for him..


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

very nice work homie!


----------



## BigSalAz (Oct 2, 2012)

I remember when Chucky was a bit cautious in painting bikes or anything...I remember that phone call. When I said you Just do it LOL . well Man you are doing it MANG!!!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

BigSalAz said:


> I remember when Chucky was a bit cautious in painting bikes or anything...I remember that phone call. When I said you Just do it LOL . well Man you are doing it MANG!!!


Yeah I still continue to learn thou...The day you think you know it all is the first day youve become stupid.. <<< read that in a forturn cookie....


----------



## BigSalAz (Oct 2, 2012)

thats a lot of fortune coookies


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

BigSalAz said:


> thats a lot of fortune coookies


I keep eating them until i find one that applies to my life...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

TTT


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Nice any more pics


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> View attachment 614860


THAT IS DOPE..NICE PAINT WORK CHUCKY..HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE..


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

lesstime said:


> Nice any more pics


i didnt even take that one, found it on the AZ thread... hopefully the mesa show i can get some good ones


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> THAT IS DOPE..NICE PAINT WORK CHUCKY..HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE..


thx Homie, same old crap.. painting bikes and pedal cars, helping out on cars and about to start painting this fiber glassed trunk for this 66 Rag FOR Unity C.C....

I got pics of other stuff i did just too fucking lazy to post em..:biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

The start of my homies bike he wanted as a present for his girl...


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

First Coat of Kandy and Clear


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

He wanted it this way so she can ride it... and she does ride it every weekend.....


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

hahahahahahahha... fucking wrestling belt...


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

A quick build for present


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

One of JustinAZs many projects


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> View attachment 615012
> 
> 
> One of JustinAZs many projects


Damn this thing is photogenic, picture doesnt show how beat to hell and dirty bike was when Chucky got started on it.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Chucky you striping yet?


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

MARINATE said:


> Chucky you striping yet?


yep striped and leafed last two bikes i posted... and leafed Justins pink car


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Contact me I lost my numbers


----------



## VENOM89 (Mar 10, 2013)

Chucky is the rumor true that the Mesa show is already sold out? We are barely going to register our bike for the show its still under construction, but should be 50% done for the show. hopefully in time to qualify.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

My *****!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Holy shit its been awhile since I posted anything here.... wasssup homes.. was sup widow maker, heard 2013 is your year to win it man, goodluck bro... ORLANDO WASSSSUP BROTHA.. RFFR... heard your holding it down Texas


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TIME COMING DEBUTE IS SOON.:thumbsup:


:RO~Chucky: said:


> Holy shit its been awhile since I posted anything here.... wasssup homes.. was sup widow maker, heard 2013 is your year to win it man, goodluck bro... ORLANDO WASSSSUP BROTHA.. RFFR... heard your holding it down Texas


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

mr.widow-maker said:


> TIME COMING DEBUTE IS SOON.:thumbsup:


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BIG AL 310 said:


> :thumbsup:


:x:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Thought Id post a picture of my wheels here that R0-Chucky painted, hard to see in the pic but they are a candy red and look cool in person.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

Man you do some really nice work how much would you charge for a set of 20in rims


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT FOR TEAM CALI :roflmao:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

FOOLISH ONE said:


> Man you do some really nice work how much would you charge for a set of 20in rims


What up man, how many spokes and what color you looking to get


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT FOR TEAM CALI :roflmao:


I was born in Cali so cool..... what up man, how's your projects coming out?


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> I was born in Cali so cool..... what up man, how's your projects coming out?


Good good. Been takin my car out more but im Working on a display for widow maker SEE U AT VEGAS :h5:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Good good. Been takin my car out more but im Working on a display for widow maker SEE U AT VEGAS :h5:


Yep yep, buy you a couple shots when I get there homie... but only Jagger shots bro....


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

What's up man im looking for a candy apple red and there are 144 spokes rims


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

poop


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

This is what I paint for a living.....


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> View attachment 473937


 Hell yea man reeeally nice work!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice work Chucky


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanx fellas


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> View attachment 1151482


Eh its aight


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

GOOD TO SEE CHUCKY OUT AGAIN..


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> GOOD TO SEE CHUCKY OUT AGAIN..


He only shows at shows he knows he can win lol


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> He only shows at shows he knows he can win lol


I just didn't want you to win.... I gave away that trophy... my trophy was your tears......


----------



## sgtsiko1 (Jun 16, 2012)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> He only shows at shows he knows he can win lol


 lol


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Chucky where you been hiding at brother? Geez you made me turn here as a last resort to find you! Haha. Just hit me up man I sent you a PM. Been trying to get ahold of you for the past couple of months now. I need to get my wife's car painted sometime. So hit me up. later!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

holy shit i think im seeing ghosts! what up Tony O?


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Tonyo chucky still locked in the closet playuh how u been


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

LIL_RIVI_72 said:


> holy shit i think im seeing ghosts! what up Tony O?


Yo whatup brother


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TonyO said:


> Yo whatup brother


Alot of new stuff, the Dragon Heart frame got damaged so trying to fix it and get the last few parts for it done so i can start my next few projects, phoenix kustoms is in the rear view mirror and im rolling my own club now with 13 chapters, 30 bikes and a few cars.


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

What's up chuckie been a while man.like always great work I been off lil for a while but I saw you got a thread now so I had to say what's up and bump up so everyone can see the bad pass work you do.ill be hitting you up soon to see if you can do some work on a new project I have.anyways great topic and great work keep it up.


----------



## Eddiebaja (Sep 6, 2012)

Bro u need to hit me up !! Eddie from San Diego ...


----------

